
Attack of the Twitter Clones: A look at their traffic, funding source and revenue models. - makimaki
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/11/1107_twitter_clone/index.htm?technology%20slideshows
======
dshah
Traffic for many of these sites is much lower than I would have expected.

Looks like HN might get more traffic than several of them.

------
frankus
I was thinking about building a service on top of BrightKite, but at 1/20th
the number of visitors vs. Twitter I'm not sure.

Are there any other location-based social networks with a published API? Loopt
seems to see itself more as a program and less as a platform.

------
ujeezy
They missed 3jam, which is for group-texting rather than microblogging, but
seems to deserve a place in that list

------
tialys
Interesting... the ones that charge seem to be doing the worst -- even if they
add value with the cost.

~~~
Shamiq
I guess they aren't adding enough.

Or perhaps the lack of scarcity in the market is causing them to do worse.

